
Did Trade with China Make U.S. Manufacturing Less Innovative? - endswapper
https://hbr.org/2016/12/did-trade-with-china-make-u-s-manufacturing-less-innovative
======
sharemywin
The cost(time and materials) to innovate in software is way smaller than
physical things. My bet is a lot of that innovation shifted there.

